# I need advice on a generator purchase. All input greatly appreciated. Thanks .



## prcarpet (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm sure it might have been covered in this forum but I need help with a generator purchase. I do carpet cleaning and will be running 50 amps on 4 different cords. 3amp 15.3amp 11.4amp 20amp. I was going to buy a cheaper 8000rated/10000surge cheaper generator as from my math I will only be running around 6000 watts. My supplier said the cheap ones are all Chinese 4--cc knockoff engine generators and encouraged me to buy the NorthStar Generator 13,000 Surge Watts, 10,500 Rated Watts that is $2600. I am always skeptical when it comes to distributors because they are always trying to rip us off. I.E. a $10 pressure guage marked up to $80. What generator(s) do you guys recommend for the amount of power I need? He also said I need to "even" the load by buying a 230 to 120 convertor that cost around $200 bucks. Thanks for your help in advance I want good equipment but I don't want to get ripped off.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

What is the model number of the generator? 

The Honda engine is very durable and the generator head is copper so it is a quality generator.

Load management is going to be critical for you. Are these all 120 volt loads?


----------



## prcarpet (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes they are all 120 volt loads. It is the Northstar generator 10,500rated watts/ 13000 surge watts. NorthStar Portable Generator — 13,000 Surge Watts, 10,500 Rated Watts, Electric Start, EPA and CARB-Compliant | Portable Generators| Northern Tool + Equipment . My main question is can I run all of this on a smaller cheaper generator? Or is it true that all the smaller ones are terrible? I was going to get a 8000/10000watt generator but like I said above I was told that they are all junky generators.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

50 amp draw at 120 volts is 6000 watts. You really shouldn't be running a generator near it's rated load continuously. You might get away with the #165605, the 8500 watt continuous 10k watt surge.

Both generators have 4 separate 120 volt 20 amp circuits, each with it's own breaker. 

You won't need the converter. The loads won't be balanced but you're still within the capacity of the generator. It would be difficult to balance those loads on any generator.

I figure some of your loads are heating so how big are the motors that you run? The start up draw is going to be the deciding factor. You may want to get the bigger generator just for the extra margin.

Your needs really demand a larger generator. There are quality 8000/10000 generators out there. Honda makes some too. These Northstars do have the Honda engine and the alternator section has copper windings. Most cheaper generators use a "clone" engine and have aluminum windings. Aluminum is not a good choice for a generator. 

Some other units only provide two 20 amp circuits for the 120 volt loads and that won't meet your needs.

It's for your business. In my opinion spend the extra now or you'll be replacing a cheaper version in short order - or burning up your equipment.


----------



## Meadowlandselectrician (Jan 7, 2015)

Always remember the 80% rule. No wire or power source should be run above 80% of it's rated capacity continuously. That is to say that you can forget the start up loads and figure that you need to have a 7200 watt unit to run 50 amps and stay at 80% load. 
Looking at your four loads the 20 amp should be running on a twenty five or thirty amp breaker using 10 gauge wire. The 15.3 can run on a twenty amp breaker and use 12 gauge wire. The other two loads can run on a 15 amp breaker and use 14 gauge wire. Hope this helps. Breakers are sized to protect the wire, if you want to protect a device use a fuse.


----------

